# Recovery time and supervision for spaying?



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I did it! I found a veterinary hospital that uses lasers for the spay surgery AND will do the stomach-tacking. Incredibly they are so close to our house, closer than the holistic vet we normally use.

So, in trying to plan when to do this, how much supervision for how long do you think she will require? I'm trying to figure out what week it would be (Jan & Feb are busy for us) and which day of the week (I'm gone at least an hour twice a day to take the kids and pick them up from school). I wasn't sure how long until she would be able to be left for an hour or two...? This is of course with the assumption that all goes well with the surgery. 

I realize I could ask the vet all of this when we have our consulation, but I know you all would help me plan sooner than I will see them. 

Thank you!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm planning on getting Zulee spayed about the same time with a laser, so this will help us as well.

My Mom had her poms spayed and said that they were up and about at home the same day of the surgery. She couldn't recall if they had the laser. I suspect it wasn't. They also had a post op appointment to remove stitches, so it sounds like they didn't get the tacking either. It did sound like the incision was small, so it may have been done endoscopically which should reduce recovery time.

Is your vet recommending keeping her overnight? I need to ask mine again. I can't remember. I'd rather her be home with me (if it's safe).


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

BFF said:


> Is your vet recommending keeping her overnight? I need to ask mine again. I can't remember. I'd rather her be home with me (if it's safe).


I've not met them yet, I just found the place yesterday.  I'm waiting until the kids go back to school to take her for the consultation.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had hundreds of dogs and cats spayed!!! LOL!! When I managed the humane society here, everybody had to be fixed before they could go home... I understand that different areas of the country may have different customs, but here in North Dakota pets who are spayed or neutered go home the same day - the only time I've ever had an animal spend the night after surgery is if they were cats and had been declawed at the same time.

I've also never stayed home because of a spay/neuter recovery - Usually I would put the pet in a crate and went about my business while they slept off their anesthesia... Most of the pets I've experienced after this common surgery were feeling almost back to normal by the next day - I'd have to watch closely that they didn't try to rough-house with their buddies or jump up or off of furniture because they were feeling so well...

Good luck with the surgery and try not to obsess. This is a very, very, very common surgery and, while all surgeries bear a risk, most times it's basically a non-event! Keep us updated!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I just had Cozi spayed 3 weeks ago. She was 7 months. She was pretty tired the day of the spay- we took her home later that day. And she just wanted to rest a bit after the surgery....BUT the hardest thing was keep her from jumping on furniture/carrying her down stairs/minimize the running around the house...I found it pretty difficult to keep her from being too active, so I ended up feeling like she was more secure in the crate, or she would be out with me, but tied to the coffee table with her bed and some toys, so she wouldn't jump on furniture...

HONESTLY, the VERY first thing she did when I let her out the morning after the spay, with the cone on her head, was run to the living room and LEAP on and off the couch!

IMO they are pretty comfy resting the crate and it was much harder to keep her calm outside of it, lol.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for giving me some idea on how things go these days. It has been 16 years since I went through this the last time. I just remember she was SOOO mad at me! She wouldn't move for a couple of days. Then all of a sudden, she was her old self again.

Zulee loves to jump up/down on all the furniture, so I figure I will need to keep an extra eye on her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

We tell our clients the dog needs 10 days of strict confinement after the spay (by telling them 10 we hope they at last keep them quiet 7 ). We dont keep surgical dogs overnight as we dont have a night staff. We do teh surgery early in the morning and send the dog home late in the day. 
The recovery is usually harder on the owners then it is on the dog. 

As far as when to leave them alone, i would do it the next day if it was mine and i had to work. I would keep the dog in a crate with an e-collar on. That way they are secure and cant do any damage. Good luck with the spay and scheduling the surgery! FYI, dont be suprised if they make you do an appt to meet the doctor and do a check up first. We wont do surgery on a pet without meeting them and doing an exam first.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I knew IT!! I was really hoping that they say 10 days but hope it was more like 7... 

I left Cozi's Ecollar on for the full 10- since the one time i took it off on day 6 and took my eye off of her for a second she had licked the wound- but no worries- it was fine and the cone with right back on! :fish:

It is tough to keep them totally inactive for 10 days (especially a poodle!!) but we did it pretty strictly for the first 8 days and then let it slide if she jumped on furniture after that.


----------



## Jhobes (Sep 25, 2015)

*Dog is still not Recovered 2 months after Spay*

Hi. Ruby the poodle is still not fully recovered from her spay approximately 2.5 months ago. She has been to the vet a number of times and he told us it can take up to six months for suture material to fully dissolve because it is a heavy duty material. I think the site looks better than it did but she is still wearing a cone because she still seems interested in that area. We have put her on 1 course of anti-biotics so far per the vet's recommendation. She does still seem a little more tired in the morning. She is 10 months old. When I touch her belly, i feel the suture sticking out a little bit. I hope she will not have to have another surgery. We are distressed over this. Has anyone had similar issues/recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it just the stitching being slow to dissolve, or are there other issues? If she needs antibiotics, it sounds as though there may be an infection. I think I might be beginning to consider asking for a second opinion, if only for peace of mind.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I second the idea of getting a second opinion. Timi was out of "sleepy mode" five days after her spay. Maybe a week later, her wound looked like nothing more than a scratch on her belly. Within 2-3 weeks, I couldn't even make out where the surgery had been done anymore. I wonder if your girl has some unusual adhesions - scar tissue that is making her uncomfortable. I would seek out a veterinary surgeon for that second opinion.


----------

